# 700’ driveway pricing



## A.S.P. 63 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey everyone, First post here. I was curious as to what everyone thought about this driveway for plow pricing. I use a Ford F-350 with an 8' BOSS V XT. It's single lane roughly 700' southern Michigan Hillsdale county. I think I can pretty much get it done in a pass with a little clean up at the end. I was thinking $50 at 2" trigger, let me know if I'm crazy. Thanks


----------



## John F (Jan 11, 2019)

Yes, 
50 dollars is on the lower end around here, around there too.


----------



## Mattymax (Oct 2, 2014)

$50 ??!! I wouldn't come close to that here in Jersey 

-matt


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

it will be 3 passes before you are done


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

I would probably go $60 on a drive like that. I shoot for $120/hr and I think I could knock that out in 20 minutes or less. My subdivision is all like that, long shaded drives with a turnaround by the house. 2" trigger only applies to businesses around here and the drive would be gravel for sure. I trigger at 4-6 on residential, still wouldn't take much if any longer.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

$850 for the season PLUS $14.17 for every inch over 6"


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

theplowmeister said:


> $850 for the season PLUS $14.17 for every inch over 6"


Good Luck...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

$100/ month, 6 month contract, Nov 1-April 30.
6" trigger and/or once/week service, less than 3" snowfall in a week goes to base on surface.
Cap of 15 services/ season, over that so much per push.


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

A.S.P. 63 said:


> Hey everyone, First post here. I was curious as to what everyone thought about this driveway for plow pricing. I use a Ford F-350 with an 8' BOSS V XT. It's single lane roughly 700' southern Michigan Hillsdale county. I think I can pretty much get it done in a pass with a little clean up at the end. I was thinking $50 at 2" trigger, let me know if I'm crazy. Thanks
> View attachment 188720
> 
> 
> View attachment 188719


I won't lol on this bc i know regional pricing OBVIOUSLY differs .but we cant turnkey a jobber unless a min. pricing requirement is approved. In which is 3x as much here .


----------



## A.S.P. 63 (Oct 6, 2018)

19350STX said:


> I won't lol on this bc i know regional pricing OBVIOUSLY differs .but we cant turnkey a jobber unless a min. pricing requirement is approved. In which is 3x as much here .


We have 800 plow trucks running around here. It seems every hill billy in the county has a plow on the front of there truck willing to plow drives for 20 bucks a pop, Where as people like myself pay taxes and insurance. Damned if ya do, damned if ya don't.


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

A.S.P. 63 said:


> We have 800 plow trucks running around here. It seems every hill billy in the county has a plow on the front of there truck willing to plow drives for 20 bucks a pop, Where as people like myself pay taxes and insurance. Damned if ya do, damned if ya don't.


Understood 63 ! It happens. But likebi said , let them have it . You know what your worth and what it cost to legitimately hang . 
Chin up bro . The cream always Rises to the top


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Fwiw,

I look at every job the same way.

How long will it take to do in time, and or materials?

I then take that number and divide my rate per hour, and apply the percentage to the job in question.

For example only:

You get $600 Per hour to plow, because,thats what YOU have determined you need to make money.




This job takes 20 minutes. It's $200 to plow it. 

Add whatever percentage based upon depth, and there is your cost. Add extra for exiting the truck, using the snow thrower for walks, add for stairs, porches, etc.



This has been the easiest way forme, over the years so that I keep to my hourly rate.

The $600 was just for example purposes.


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Fwiw,
> 
> I look at every job the same way.
> 
> ...


Bullseye .


----------



## whitegold79 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lots of factors affect pricing like drive time each way, sidewalk shoveling,salt app?, and what you need to make per hr to operate. Regional pricing is huge. I have around 25 accounts all residential, all 2" triggers in one small city so i have little drive time- no more than 5 minutes between jobs. some of the guys as mentioned above would be 2or3x your estimate. around here I wouldnt do that for less than 90.00 at a 2" trigger no salt and 120.00 with salt. Good luck


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

whitegold79 said:


> Lots of factors affect pricing like drive time each way, sidewalk shoveling,salt app?, and what you need to make per hr to operate. Regional pricing is huge. I have around 25 accounts all residential, all 2" triggers in one small city so i have little drive time- no more than 5 minutes between jobs. some of the guys as mentioned above would be 2or3x your estimate. around here I wouldnt do that for less than 90.00 at a 2" trigger no salt and 120.00 with salt. Good luck


Well put ...


----------

